# win / linux, problem



## <GraphiX> (10. September 2005)

hey jungs. hab ein kleines problem, hab nachdem ich windows installiert hab, noch auf ne andere partition fedora installiert. ich weiss jedoch nicht, wie genau das mit grub bootloader und so funktioniert. hab jetzt vorhin die linux partition gelöscht und nun komm ich nicht mehr ins windows, weil der grub nix mehr findet oder so in etwa. jetzt kommt einfach noch grub> . kann mir da jemand helfen? 


mfg


----------



## MartinPf (10. September 2005)

Guten Abend,
das selbe Problem hatte ich auch schonmal gehabt. Ich hatte damals das gesamte System neu aufgesetzt. Vieleicht klappt es aber mit einem Bootmanager den man von Diskette starten kann. Kannst ja mal danach bei Google suchen. Ich habe spontan Flooter als Freeware Disketten-Bootmanager gefunden. 
Viel Glück

mfg MartinPf


----------



## deepthroat (10. September 2005)

Hi.

Ich nehme an, das deine Windows Partition auf der ersten Platte, erste Partition ist. Ansonsten mußt du die root-Zeile entsprechend anpassen.

Gib am grub-Prompt mal folgendes ein:
	
	
	



```
root (hd0,0)
makeactive
chainloader +1
boot
```

Allerdings kenne ich mit dem Windows-Kram nicht so aus (ich hab kein Windows installiert, nur Linux).

Unter Windows solltest du dann irgendwie den Windows boot loader in den MBR schreiben können.


----------



## monger (11. September 2005)

Unter Windows läuft das folgendermaßen:

    >Windows-Installations-Disk einlegen
    >Nach vollständigem Hochfahren des Installationssystems: R-Taste drücken
    >evtl. Adminpasswort eingeben und Laufwerk auswählen
    >fixmbr eingeben
    >Neustart (Windows eben)

    Wenn es dann immer noch nicht funktioniert, zusätzlich zum oberen folgendes ausprobieren:
    >bootfix C:
    und evtl. 
    >chkdsk /r

 Normalerweise muss man, bevor man Linux deinstalliert, gucken, ob die Partition C: (Systempartition) als aktiv markiert ist. Danach geht das meistens einfacher.

 Mit der Methode von deepthroat geht es vielleicht nochmal eine Ecke eleganter:
 >Windows booten (alla deepthroat)
 >In ->Systemsteuerung ->Verwaltung ->Systemverwaltung die Systempartition als aktiv markieren
 >alles weitere wie im obersten Schritt (fixmbr)
 >Danach funktioniert es 100%ig!

 @deepthroat:
 Du weisst soviel über Linux, du kennst dich wenigstens mit deinem Betriebssystem aus! Mich dagegen hat Windows 98 abgehärtet


----------



## deepthroat (11. September 2005)

monger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @deepthroat:
> Du weisst soviel über Linux, du kennst dich wenigstens mit deinem Betriebssystem aus! Mich dagegen hat Windows 98 abgehärtet


Achja, irgendwo hab ich noch Win 95 rumliegen. 

Aber alles weiß ich schließlich auch nicht - und vor allem kann ich mir nicht alles merken. Dazu gibt's aber doch Dokumentation und hilfsbereite Leute in der Community...


----------



## <GraphiX> (12. September 2005)

danke leute,durch eure hilfe geht wieder alles


mfg


----------

